# need guidance----- Foreign Education Qualification assesment for FSW Canada



## devil786 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi All,
i am from Pakistan and planning for applying to FSW, regarding educational qualification assesment for FSW, all services are asking that document for Secondary School and Higher Education should be attested and send to them in sealed envelop directly by the concerned institution, Currently i have all the documents with me attested by the concerned authority, so can i personally send them for assesment? as the concerned institution in PK will not send them directly, they dont provide such services , last but not the least if i have Higher Education degree, do i need to send Secondary School or Higher Education will be enough? if any one from PK has completed the process , please guide. thanks in advance:help:


----------

